# John Deere net problems



## chaddivin (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a John Deere 468 baler that has developed a net wrap problem. Every once in awhile it spots put a bale that looks like the net just ripped and the bale exploded. This has started since I switched to edge wrap versus cover edge. I am using ambraco wrap from new holland dealer. I'm thinking I need to loosen tension on net by moving shims. Does this seem like the right idea? Thanks.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

I've only used the cover edge so I'm not sure if there are any adjustments needed. I do know u are supposed to leave the plastic inserts in the end of the cardboard tube. on The last two rolls of net wrap I bought from the Deere dealer the end of the tube was slightly damaged so that I could not get the insert back in. Mine (458)will bust the net on one side every now and then butt the other side holds the bale together. The only time it he busted bales was in fine straw only wrapping 1.5 times. How many wraps is yours set for?


----------



## chaddivin (Oct 12, 2010)

I do have the spacers to center the roll, and putting 2.5 wraps on Bermuda hay.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Are the bales oversized? It seems mine is more prone to tear when I get one a lil too big. Just curious, does yours have the bale ramp?


----------



## chaddivin (Oct 12, 2010)

The larger balers have the push bar attached to the tailgate. Bales are about 70"


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Have you noticed any net wrapped around the belt roller under the net system? It looks kinda like a cork screw or auger flighting


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

check the tension on the bales that dont blow up and see how tight the net is on those and then you can make a decision of how you need to adjust the tension


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Is the wrap still on the bale but busted open? Or is the bale half wrapped. Can you get a picture?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I would first take that roll of net out and try a different brand. Not saying it's the net but I would eliminate that first. I am not familiar with that brand. Did the cover edge do the same thing?


----------



## chaddivin (Oct 12, 2010)

The wrap is still on the bale, just busted. I cleaned some wrap off the bottom roller and mad about 50 good bales today. This is the same wrap that John Deere sells, in the same packaging. Rarely had this problem using cover edge. Thanks for all the help so far, and I'll see what I can do about a picture.


----------



## tadd0443 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have had several deere balers (567 568 ect). And had my share of net problumes. But If the net is cut in the center like it is about to explode may not be a problem with the rap or bailer at all. But what you are picking up with the bailer. Sticks can be a big problem.
Like Hay planted into cotton stocks is a big problume for net. Cotton stocks are like little dead trees. So next time it happens look for something like a stick or something. Hope this helps.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*They changed their netwrap this yr.Made the rolls longer but they don't wiegh any more per roll.They say it is lighter but stronger.You be the judge.*

*http://www.ambraco.com/BaleNetwrap/JohnDeereCoverEdgeTamaTecPlusBaleNetwrap.php*


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I have had more issues with JD's net wrap this year than all other years combined. A few rolls started good then went bad. then back to ok half way through the roll. I don't like rebaling, esp on a really dry year. I guess net is like twine in that respect, good and bad batches. SWMNHAY being that you sell netwrap, is there really a "better" wrap than what JD markets? I only use edge wrap btw.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

[quote name='carcajou' timestamp='1350312252' post='82812']
I have had more issues with JD's net wrap this year than all other years combined. A few rolls started good then went bad. then back to ok half way through the roll. I don't like rebaling, esp on a really dry year. I guess net is like twine in that respect, good and bad batches. SWMNHAY being that you sell netwrap, is there really a "better" wrap than what JD markets? I only use edge wrap btw.
[/quote]
YES
I've tried about 10 different brands.I found direct correlation between wieght of the roll and how strong it is..There can be 20+ pds in wieght between brands for same length of rolls.


----------

